# Safety of Hyland's Calms Tablets



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone knows if Hyland's Calms Nerve Tension and Sleeplessness tablets are safe to take while BFing. I have mild anxiety and occasional insomnia. Wondering if there is anything I can take . . . other recommendations are also appreciated. My DD is about 11 months and nurses 2 to 3 times a night.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I am sure they are fine. I have always taken those and nurse. My naturopath knows I take them and never said anything about me stopping because I'm BF. In fact, I thought at one time with my oldest I was instructed to give them to him when he was a baby, I forget how we did that though since they are a pill, maybe crushed them? I can't remamber, doesn't matter, but I am sure the Calms and the Calms Forte's are fine.


----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

The Hyland's products are homeopathic remedies, which are totally safe while nursing. The theory of homeopathics is "like heals like". Substances that at full strength might create adverse affects can counteract the same symptoms when given in EXTREMELY dilute amounts. Here is a link for you:http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/natur...ml#homeopathic


----------

